# Ride in LA 3/11-3/13



## tfinator (Nov 4, 2009)

I am in LA for three days an I am looking for a nice ride to do. Something around 50 mi would be great, could be more or less. Ive searched on map my ride, and found some stuff (climbing in the Santa monica mountains sounds fun) but I am afraid of the roads out here, some of them (ex: the 1 is on some of these rides) seem completely unrideable or in the least VERY dangerous.
Anyone want to either go on a ride (I am an enthusiast, usually go about 16mph over 40 miles, not afraid of a climb) or can suggest a decent one that wont make me wet myself out of fear?
Thanks!


----------



## skizzle86 (Apr 15, 2010)

Do the Latiga Canyon Route, park around the cross street topanga, then bike up the pch hang a right on Latiga and enjoy the climb, route should be around 40miles, the scenery is breathtaking and alot of fellow cyclist usually riding so you'll be in good company.


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

Do the Nichols canyon ride on sunday with Le Grange. They start in westwood on the corner of westwood and Le grange. There is nice views and some great climbing mixed in with mullhulland views. Check out their website. Sometimes they have 50 to 100 cyclists show up. And if you go, take your A game.


----------



## El Literato Loco (Apr 14, 2010)

There's a group called the Beverly Hills Spokesmen that usually meets Sat/Sun mornings at 8:00 am on Beverly Drive between Charleville and Gregory Way in Beverly Hills (either at the Starbucks at the northeast end, or Urth Cafe at the southwest end of the block). From there they'll do various different rides, usually about 40-50 miles; they're not as intense as the La Grange guys.

There's a Yahoo group for them as well.


----------



## tfinator (Nov 4, 2009)

Awesome responses, everyone. Thanks alot. I have never ridden in a large group before, most I've ever done is around 4 guys. I dont draft alot because im usually out for fitness and feel like it kind of makes it a moot point to be there if im drafting. 
Regardless, I'll look all these up. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

skizzle86 said:


> Do the Latiga Canyon Route, park around the cross street topanga, then bike up the pch hang a right on Latiga and enjoy the climb, route should be around 40miles, the scenery is breathtaking and alot of fellow cyclist usually riding so you'll be in good company.


"Latigo".

10 mile climb, nice views *if* its clear. 

you'll be fine on PCH, lots of cyclists. Topanga off PCH is nice as well.


----------



## Rockapple (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re ride*

I'm going out manana Solo

Where in la?

Shoot me a response if you wana spin

Rodney

I know all the cool rides


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Rockapple said:


> I'm going out manana Solo
> 
> Where in la?
> 
> ...



to the OP: hope you had good rides!


----------

